# Форум для размышляющих > Другое >  Эти странные антидепрессанты !

## Traumerei

Хочу обсудить вещь, которая на протяжении многих месяцев вызывает у меня когнитивный диссонанс. Могут ли препараты, в качестве побочных действий которых указывается "вероятность суицидальных попыток", носить название АНТИДЕПРЕССАНТОВ ? Нелепость какая-то... Для меня загадка, как такое недоразумение вовсе могло выйти. Разве не для устранения того самого побочного эффекта и создаются все эти избирательные- неизберательные, прямые - косые - ингибиторы ? Или, сталось, я чего-то не понимаю ?

----------


## neji

силы для совершения попытки могут появиться быстрее чем желание жить

----------


## Pechalka

В рексетине, который употребляю уже несколько лет, на начальном этапе может отмечаться  усиление суицидального  настроения, депрессии, а также могут быть и приступы безпричинной эйфории, что было у меня из последнего мною перечисленного. Но затем все вошло в "свою" колею и я что пью, что не пью, мне кажется нет разницы.

----------


## Простоя

Проводили исследования, много. АДы не помогают всем со 100% точностью. У них много побочек, некоторые непредсказуемые и очень страшные. Более того, от депрессии они тоже не всем помогают. 
От депрессии лучше уже пробовать разные сборы трав, витамины специальные, БАДы для повышения жизненного тонуса и сил. 
Я сама не выдерживала период привыкания к антидепрессантам (пробовала 2) именно из-за побочек. И бросала каждый раз.

----------


## виктор

Идеальный антидепрессант, на мой взгляд. Побочек замечено не было, синдрома отмены нет. Эффект заметен в течение двух дней, потом необходим перерыв на 2 -3 дня. Из плюсов : повышение работоспособности и коммуникабельности, а так же эйфория часов на 12 от 500мг. Идеально подходит для преодоления весенней депрессии и апатии.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Хочу приобрести

----------


## виктор

Хоть препарат и должен отпускаться по рецепту, приобрести его не составит большого труда, ибо в списках запрещенных веществ не значится. Забыл добавить еще два плюса: моментально снимает любое похмелье и усиливает либидо обоих полов.
ЗЫ: не сочтите за рекламу, я лишь описал свой опыт и опыт еще некоторых товарищей.

----------


## merryunbirthday

виктор, у вас есть опыт нескольких месяцев приема препарата, чтобы его рекламировать?

----------


## виктор

Есть. Только не постоянно, а при необходимости, периодически. Около 4  месяцев пока что.

----------


## Reita

> Идеальный антидепрессант, на мой взгляд. Побочек замечено не было, синдрома отмены нет.


 Ни разу не антидепрессант,а анксиолитик.Побочек хватает,синдром отмены ещё какой.Никому не советую,ну разве что для разовых закидонов.Весь Российский юг уже сидит на этой лирике и бакле с ягой в миксе.Хотя,положительные моменты в этом тоже присутствуют-мокрухи и бычки объективно меньше стало.

----------


## Traumerei

Недавно насоветовали в качестве антидепрессанта "без суицидальных побочек" простое вещество под порядковым номером 3 (в таблице Менделеева). Входит в группу нормотимиков (стабилизаторов настроения). Кто-нибудь имел дело с *карбонатом лития* ? Правда это " вечный вариант" антидепрессанта, ибо в случае отмены оно только усиливает суицидальные порывы.

----------


## Reita

Я бы всё-таки к психотерапевту сходил бы за консультацией-не витаминки всё же.Банально конечно,но хотя бы с рецептом проблем не будет,плюс ко всему визит к терапевту не грозит постановкой на учёт(это не психиатр)со всеми отсюда вытекающими.
  Есть хороший сайт по всем этим медикаментам,если реально интересует-скину в личку ссылку.Препараты на основе зверобоя не пробовала ещё?

----------


## Traumerei

> Я бы всё-таки к психотерапевту сходил бы за консультацией


 А как же пресловутая "врачебная ошибка" ? Каждый ведь имеет на неё право. Понимаю, пропасть между вероятностью такой ошибки у профессионала и дилетанта велика, но с другой стороны вопрос ответственности... (p.s. у меня есть масса причин быть диссидентом во "врачебном вопросе". Ежели б меня лечили так, как прописали - увольте, до своих годов не при каких обстоятельствах аз не дожила бы) 

За психиатра тоже на учёт не ставили, только толку от этого вышло немного, ибо побочки выписанных лекарств не устроили. Разве что познакомилась с врачом - милейший человек, практически "семейный доктор". 

Помнится, на lossofsoul были "доступные" статейки об антидепрессантах. Я _тему создавала скорее с умозрительной целью_, дабы сгладить острое противоречие между избавлением от депрессии и избавлением от суицидальных мыслей. Ведь казалось бы, одно вытекает из другого, а медикаменты этому противоречат. 

Зверобой - вещь изначально хорошая, я бы сказала, даже универсальная... и предположительно без негативных сторон, только вот полезность применения в описанных случаях сомнительна.

----------


## Reita

Ну да,в конце концов лучше всего прислушиваться к своему организму можем только мы сами,однако это не призыв к самолечению.Сейчас пошла такая общественная волна против официальной медицины-мол,одни жулики да рвачи,но это опять же,крайности на мой взгляд.Ладно с антидепрессантами,элементарный по своей постановке вопрос:представьте себе обострившийся приступ аппендицита,требующий оперативного вмешательства-кто поможет?Справочник фельдшера или советы на форуме?Думаю,ответ здесь предельно ясен.Остались ещё хорошие и настоящие Врачи,другое дело,что психиатрия-это такое мутное болото...Скажу честно-я и сам здесь "белым халатам" не доверяю;почему-то всегда возникает стойкое ощущение,что они сами толком не знают,что делать и лечат по принципу "пальцем в небо".



> острое противоречие между избавлением от депрессии и избавлением от суицидальных мыслей


   Такая опасность существует только на начальном этапе терапии:когда активирующий эффект уже есть(то есть вы вышли из ступора и апатии),а мрачные мысли ещё не выветрились.Вот это сочетание и потенциально самоубийственно.Поэтому многие психиатры в последнее время всё чаще стали использовать в своей практике не осторожное(ступенчатое)наращивание дозы,а максимально сжатое и быстрое,чтобы проскочить этот опасный промежуток и есть уже неплохие результаты,насколько мне известно.Логика здесь проста:если препарат человеку подходит и не вызывает у него невыносимых побочек,то и нечего здесь резину тянуть.



> Зверобой - вещь изначально хорошая, я бы сказала, даже универсальная


 Для тех,кто ещё ничего не пробовал он действует,да.Но это недолго длится.

----------


## Простоя

> Зверобой - вещь изначально хорошая, я бы сказала, даже универсальная... и предположительно без негативных сторон, только вот полезность применения в описанных случаях сомнительна.


 Важна дозировка. Иначе эффекта не будет. 
Я как-то пробовала - помогло. 
А недавно смотрела информацию про зверебой. У некоторых он вызывает чувствительность к свету и могут быть повреждения зрения, что-то такое. 
Опять же, сама не знаю, но некоторые юзеры на Ютуб говорят, что у них была такая побочка. Плюс, исследования были проведены. 


Можно от депрессии попробовать омега-3 содержащие масла. Это, например, рыбий жир или льняное масло. 
Но у них своя дозировка должна соблюдаться, свои побочки есть. Может не такие аццкие, как у АДов и пр. химии по рецепту, но все же.

Депрессия, вызванная изношенной усталой нервной системой, лечится питанием и восстановлением этой самой системы. Водоросли напичканы полезными веществами.

----------


## Reita

Я видел статистику по продажам медпрепаратов в Европе,например,в Германии препараты зверобоя чуть ли не лидируют в списке,да и вообще,каждый год,в странах с высоким уровнем жизни,спрос на антидепрессанты неуклонно увеличивается,т.е. существуют вполне конкретные данные,из которых можно делать вполне конкретные выводы,а выводы на мой взгляд можно сделать такие:там,где человек чуть приподнялся над элементарными потребностями "пожрать,поспать и размножиться"(всё тот же Маслоу),физические траблы отходят на 2-й план,а на 1-й выходят психологические.
  Можно ли это объяснить тем,что в постиндустриальных странах сама система жизненных ценностей так называемого "общества потребления" ставит типичного индивидуума в стрессовую ситуацию конкурентности и "соответствию стандартам" этого общества,или же просто люди "с жиру бесятся",особенно учитывая тот факт,что в каком-нибудь Зимбабве или Эфиопии,где люди озабочены прежде всего элементарным физическим выживанием,ни о каком росте продаж антидепрессантов речи и быть не может?Вопрос хороший на самом деле.Острый и актуальный.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> Вопрос хороший на самом деле


 конечно. я это и подобное как-то выводил как-то из пирамиды маслоу. вот тут: http://aftershock.su/?q=node/31250
статья старая и я бы сейчас многое переписал, но концептуально там всё более-менее.

----------


## Dementiy

> или же просто люди "с жиру бесятся"


 Можно и так сказать.
А можно вспомнить цитату из Библии: _"Удобнее верблюду пройти сквозь игольные уши, нежели богатому войти в Царствие Божие"._ (Мк.10:25)
Так или иначе, чем больше мы приобретаем (и ценим) в этом мире, тем больше это доставляет нам беспокойств.

Похоже, Сиддхартха Гаутама был таки прав в своих рассуждениях...

----------


## rainbow walker

а кто-нибудь пил амитриптилин или анафранил? какой результат?
мне флуоксетин вообще не помогает от депры, только энергии немного дает. недавно пробовала велаксен, от него  была как растение, без сил. советуют ами как единственный вариант, но на нем сидели несколько человек которых я знала, им делали уколы, но они покончили с собой.

----------


## zmejka

rainbow walker, ну я вот пью ами уже почти 10 лет. В комплекте с феназепамом в большинстве случаев. Все остальное вообще не помогает. Хоть и ами помогает очень слабенько. Ну еще  не покончила с собой ) хоть и надеюсь скоро это сделать. Но вот ами здесь будет явно ни при чем ))

----------


## rainbow walker

> уже почти 10 лет.


 это пугает(
я надеялась найти что-то такое, что приведет в норму хотя бы на время, чтобы я смогла устранить проблемы, которые вызывают психогенный элемент депры. а дальше уже может быть смогла бы без таблеток.
мне флуоксетин когда-то дал такой эффект, в мире "не было проблем", заморочек стало меньше, видение будущего хоть какое-то появилось. но я этим не успела воспользоваться как следует, а эффект прошел( 

феназепам накапливается в организме и выводится много лет после прекращения приема...
я до недавнего времени прикрывала хлорпротиксеном (как снотворное), но от него ВСД ужасная, ничегон е могла делать, остатки выкинула.

----------


## June

Моё мнение – надо искать причину депрессии. Разбираться, что за проблема к ней привела, и пытаться эту проблему решить. Антидепрессанты проблему не решат. Они лишь помогут на время смягчить последствия, если помогут.

Вообще, если попал в задницу, то неприятный запах – вполне естественное явление. Эта мысль мне сейчас немного помогает. Можно убрать запах и будет не так неприятно, но это уменьшит и желание выбираться из задницы. Не думаю, что это всегда хорошо.

Конечно, депрессия может быть и эндогенной, т.е. вызванной недостатком химических веществ в мозге. Но кто и как будет разбираться в истинных причинах? Эндогенная она или экзогенная? Выписать таблетку в 100500 раз быстрее и проще, чем докапываться до причин, которые пациент часто держит в строжайшем секрете даже от себя самого.

Мне, кстати, выписывали разные антидепрессанты. Но те, что выписывали, в тех дозах, в которых выписывали, мне не помогали. Последняя психотерапевтша сказала, что нужны очень большие дозы. На мой взгляд, это нежелание или отсутствие времени разбираться в причинах.

Есть ещё вопрос – что делать, если причины понятны, но устранить их не представляется возможным? У меня нет подходящего каждому ответа на этот вопрос.

----------


## Игорёк

> Вообще, если попал в задницу, то неприятный запах – вполне естественное явление. Эта мысль мне сейчас немного помогает. Можно убрать запах и будет не так неприятно, но это уменьшит и желание выбираться из задницы. Не думаю, что это всегда хорошо.


 хороший пример )) 





> Есть ещё вопрос – что делать, если причины понятны, но устранить их не представляется возможным? У меня нет подходящего каждому ответа на этот вопрос.


 Пробовать решить частично + приспособиться к этому состоянию.

----------


## Dementiy

> ...что делать, если причины понятны, но устранить их не представляется возможным?


 Ничего с этим не сделаешь.
Насилие на то и насилие, чтобы человек не мог его устранить.

Насилие мира (природы/обстоятельств) порождает боль.
Боль порождает насилие человека над другими людьми.
Потому-то наш мир так "прекрасен".  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Но если какой-то человек умиротворен, теоретически, он может проявить любовь (помощь, сострадание) к другим.
Разумеется, это "капля в море", но, собственно, что еще делать на этой планете?

----------


## June

> Ничего с этим не сделаешь.


 Один из вариантов - заменить жестокую реальность красивой фантазией. Этот метод, по моим наблюдениям, иногда используется психологами. Создать в сознании человека некое подобие религии, в которой всё не так плохо. Реальная жизнь при этом тоже может измениться к лучшему, ведь человек становится более позитивным, активным, социализованным. Не всем подходит, но универсальных лекарств вообще нет. К этому варианту можно отнести и наши официальные религии. В них чем тебе хуже, тем тебе лучше, правда на том свете, но радуешься ты уже на этом)

----------


## rainbow walker

чаще всего неэндогенные депрессии вызываются невозможностью удовлетворить те потребности, которые находятся в середине пирамидки Маслоу. так уж случилось, что у человека они есть, и если с ними что-то неладно, люди испытывают душевный дискомфорт. не знаю, при чем здесь красивые фантазии, но пока они не реализованы, от депры вы вряд ли избавитесь. так же как вы не уберете чувство голода представив себе гамбургер.
есть некоторые способы компенсации, но по-моему реально они не решают проблему.

----------


## June

> чаще всего неэндогенные депрессии вызываются невозможностью удовлетворить те потребности, которые находятся в середине пирамидки Маслоу. так уж случилось, что у человека они есть, и если с ними что-то неладно, люди испытывают душевный дискомфорт. не знаю, при чем здесь красивые фантазии, но пока они не реализованы, от депры вы вряд ли избавитесь.


 Как пример красивой фантазии – религия. Да, ты не в безопасности, но после смерти тебя ожидает место в раю, соответственно иллюзорно твоя безопасность выше. Несчастный случай или смерть всего лишь небольшой неприятный эпизод твоей бесконечной жизни. Или тебя не любят в реале, но зато тебя любит Бог)

Меня однажды пригласили поприсутствовать в группе, с которой работали 2 психолога. К слову, там был я и пять или шесть женщин. Психолог рассказывала присутствующим, что их проблемы связаны с незавершёнными конфликтами с давно умершими родственниками, прапрабабками, которых они могли и не видеть ни разу в жизни. И в результате каких-то ритуальных действий эти конфликты завершались, кто-то кого-то “прощал”, и пациентам реально становилось лучше. У них появлялась уверенность в том, что дальше всё будет хорошо, потому что причина всех прошлых несчастий “устранена”) Пациент становится увереннее в себе, активнее. У него повышаются шансы найти себе реальную пару. Проблема лишь в том, что не каждый в такое поверит.

Или был у меня эпизод невыносимой тревожности. Я обращался к психотерапевту, рассказывал, например, что боюсь потерять ключи от квартиры и не иметь возможности попасть в дом. ПТ прописывал мне сильное противотревожное – алпразолам, и тревога реально снижалась. Но мой уровень безопасности не менялся. Я как не знал до посещения ПТ, что буду делать, если потеряю ключи, так  не знал этого после посещения. И мне очень хотелось спать. Но даже противотревожный эффект алпразолама я не считаю полностью положительным. Ведь если взять нормального здорового человека, он знает, что он будет делать, когда потеряет ключи, когда сгорит дом, когда он попадёт в аварию. И, на мой взгляд, наиболее квалифицированная помощь тревожному человеку – помочь выработать план действий на случай чрезвычайных ситуаций, а не тупо снижать тревожность таблетками. Разобраться, что мешает человеку этот план выработать, и совместно устранить это мешающее препятствие. Но это, как  я уже писал, намного сложнее, чем выписать рецепт и поставить печать.

----------


## June

> Есть ещё вопрос – что делать, если причины понятны, но устранить их не представляется возможным? У меня нет подходящего каждому ответа на этот вопрос.


 Поясню, что в предыдущем посте я не затронул тех ситуаций, в которых причины устранить невозможно. А ими могут быть, например, тяжёлые физические увечья, или невозможность реализовать свои потребности в силу возраста.

----------


## rainbow walker

на всякий случай: я не спорю с вами чтобы пропагандировать какие-то таблетки, каждому случаю свое решение.
но я в 99% случаев против забивания головы всякой нереальной фигней)

кстати, эффект самовнушения у лекарств где-то на 25%, 25% - реальная эффективность, 50% самовосстановление организма (это средние цифры)

----------


## Игорёк

> Поясню, что в предыдущем посте я не затронул тех ситуаций, в которых причины устранить невозможно. А ими могут быть, например, тяжёлые физические увечья, или невозможность реализовать свои потребности в силу возраста.


 полумеры не подойдут ? что если немного снизить планку и делать усилия в ее направлении ?

----------


## June

> полумеры не подойдут ? что если немного снизить планку и делать усилия в ее направлении ?


 Желание, наверное, нужно, тянуться к этой сниженной планке.)

----------


## Тринити

Я перепробовала кучу антидепрессантов,эффективных для себя вообще не нашла.
Пробовала : флуоксетин,триттико,амитриптилин, анафранил,феварин, золофт,симбалта и т. д. Только привыкание вызывают,плюс куча побочек(тремор ещё не самая плохая из них).
А что касается Лирика так это вообще не антидепрессант,мне его от хронической боли выписывали.

----------


## rainbow walker

> триттико


 мне этот сейчас рекомендуют. я не сильно уже боюсь экспериментов, т.к. по-любому плохо, с таблетками и без. но напишите подробно, пожалуйста, что с вами было на нем.

----------


## Traumerei

Лайт употреблял триттико, у него в дневнике есть подробное описание. 

http://light-medelis.livejournal.com/

----------


## Reita

> а кто-нибудь пил амитриптилин или анафранил? какой результат?


   От амитриптилина 99% стремительно набирают вес(по 15-20 кг),так что,если вам не всё равно как вы выглядите,то я бы не советовал вам эти таблы.Была простая депрессия,а добавится дисморфофобия-вряд ли это то,что вы хотели бы.

----------


## rainbow walker

спасибо за ответы. 
насчет веса - флуоксетин мне его понизил до нездорового уже за счет отбивания аппетита. но ами пить по-любому не буду, я уже поняла что его чуть ли не всем подряд выписывают, если непонятно что с человеком вообще и что делать.

----------


## Reita

Амик это как стрептоцид-далёкий-далёкий прошлый век.А что у вас за проблема конкретно?Тяжёлая депрессия?

----------


## rainbow walker

я не хочу особо обсуждать свои проблемы)

----------


## Reita

А не особо-тоже не хотите?  :Stick Out Tongue:  Хорошо,дело ваше.Я просто,возможно,смог бы что-то подсказать по интересующему вас вопросу более прицельно,а не так,залпом по площадям,это не было праздным любопытством.

----------


## rainbow walker

пока никак не хочу. пытаюсь сама что-то подобрать методом проб и ошибок, потому что более "прицельные" способы пока ни к чему не привели.

----------


## Тринити

> мне этот сейчас рекомендуют. я не сильно уже боюсь экспериментов, т.к. по-любому плохо, с таблетками и без. но напишите подробно, пожалуйста, что с вами было на нем.


 Если Вы уже принимали флуоксетин,то с триттико особого изменения не заметите,примерно тоже самое.
Но всеже из всех антидеприссантов которые я принимала ,пожалуй самый эффективный и дающий меньше побочек это анафранил. 
Один знакомый врач сам его принимает,лечился от тяжелой депрессии. Сейчас принимает всего пол таблетки в день,эффектом доволен. Его же отзыв на золофт,с ним жить страшней чем без него. Так что даже у врачей много претензий к антидепрессантам.
Феварин тоже не плохой препарат,но он скорее помогает при легкой форме депрессии,да и побочек у него не много.

И извините за вопрос, а Вы не пробовали принимать нейролептики. Я сейчас его пью,он действует не хуже антидепрессанта. Да и врачи обычно назначают их в паре, нейролептик и антидепрессант. Правда надо оговориться,что они тоже весьма разные бывают по эффективности и побочным действиям. Но в некоторых случаях это лучше чем вообще нечего.

----------


## ноль

Я лучше ваших врачей знаю, что мне надо и они со мной согласны.

----------


## fuсka rolla

2 Тринити.
У триттико, кажется, кажется репутация не очень. У Лайта в дневнике, вроде бы, ревью на него от первого лица.

----------


## Тринити

> Я лучше ваших врачей знаю, что мне надо и они со мной согласны.


 Я за Вас очень рада!!!!!!!!! 
Кому Вы нужны чтобы вам советовать,что и как принимать?
Не Вы спросили про антидепрессанты, не вам это ответили.
P.S.: желаю вам удачи в самолечении.

----------


## rainbow walker

я сегодня от врача узнала, что флуоксетин у многих вызывает сильное желание уединения, избегание любого общения. это очень странно.
еще сказал, что с флу на триттико можно постепенно перейти, они сочетаются. только т. не вызывает нарушение сна, как ф. 
Тринити, я вам потом напишу в личку ответ.

----------


## Тринити

Я тоже три месяца пила Кетилепт,аналог Квентиапина. С ним очень хорошо знакома,допилась до реанимации токсилогического отделения.
Сейчас я пью Тералиджен,это конечно не панацея,но намного лучше всех предыдущих нейролептиков. Побочек минимум и он реально помогает. Правда приходиться принимать еще и транвелизатор.Но если честно,была бы возможность лучше вообще без лекарств,меня можно сказать "насильно подсадили" врачи (знала бы что это реально такое до начала их приема,никогда не согласилась их пить,а теперь позняк дергаться,это точно такая же зависимость как от наркотиков,только кайфа никакого,да и вреда пожалуй всё-таки меньше). Часто возникает желание бросить,но это действительно не так просто. Теперь и с ними фигово,а без них вообще полный пиезд@ц.
Так что подумайте оно того стоит,цена весьма велика всех этих "помощников" жизни.

----------


## Reita

Вот,кстати,фильм в тему,наткнулся на него совершенно случайно.Автобиографический фильм Фила Лоуренса о его безуспешной и мучительной попытки сойти с фармакологической иглы и о всемирном заговоре фармкорпораций.  
  Честно-не смог просмотреть полностью,проскакивал с промежутками в 10 минут.Мне не понравились ещё самые первые кадры,когда здоровый бородатый мужик безо всякой веской причины распускает сопли перед камерой и хнычет как мальчишка.Я точно так же как и он сходил в своё время с паксила и ничего подобного не было и в помине.Да,это неприятно:головокружения,нечёткость зрения,периодические покалывания,но,простите,я не рыдал ни разу как он.И теперь мне непонятно-то ли это особенность моего организма и я прошёл это относительно безболезненно,то ли автор фильма просто типичный мягкотелый и бесхребетный чёртов янки,коих большая часть себе таковыми и представляют.Посмотрите,поделитесь впечатлениями.

----------


## Тринити

> Переживи синдром отмены, помучайся, и всё пройдёт.


 Помучайся-да я хорошо уже помучилась,семь скорых,в ПНД вообще не могли ничем помочь. Неделю спать не могла,есть тоже,пульс ниже 120 вообще не опускался,трясло так, что я ходить не могла,только лежать,но даже лежа меня круглосуточно трясло. Кости ломало так, что думала сдохну. Все лекарства что мне выписывали от тремора не помогали,а некоторые даже усиливали его.
В тот момент желание было только одно,сдохнуть. Но даже этого тогда я не могла,не было физической возможности что-то сделать ,да и  сил тоже.
Только полная очистка организма,в реанимации токсилогического отделения(попала от передозы-кома),смогла мне хоть как-то помочь соскачить с тех лекарст. Но вообще без них мой организм уже увы не может.
Это я ещё не упоминала насильственное лечение Реланиумом(когда давали я не знала что это,а когда узнала уже всё,привыкание как к наркотикам),с него я сама соскочить смогла,но сколько это стоило здоровья и сил.

----------


## qwe

Интересное видео в плане простого, доступного объяснения)
Но почему она говорит, что триптофан можно получить _только_ из мяса?

Википедия сообщает:
_Триптофан является компонентом пищевых белков. Наиболее богаты триптофаном такие продукты, как сыр, рыба, мясо, бобовые, творог, грибы, овёс, сушёные финики, арахис, кунжут, кедровый орех, молоко, йогурт.
Триптофан присутствует в большинстве растительных белков, особенно им богаты соевые бобы. Очень малое количество триптофана содержится в кукурузе, поэтому питание только кукурузой приводит к нехватке этой аминокислоты и, как следствие, к пеллагре. Одним из лучших источников триптофана является арахис, причем как цельные орехи, так и арахисовая паста (которую ошибочно называют арахисовым маслом).
Мясо и рыба содержат триптофан неравномерно: белки соединительной ткани (коллаген, эластин, желатин) не содержат триптофан._

----------


## Traumerei

http://bigpicture.ru/?p=685025

Советую обратить внимание на интересный побочный эффект кломипрамина.  :Smile:

----------

